# New Samsung Smart Remote



## geewiss (Jun 17, 2004)

I just purchased a new Samsung Smart TV (UN55KU6300FXZA) and it came with their new smart remote (TM1650A). Upon turning it on it makes you identify your tv provider (for me Directv) and this tv is hooked up to a (C31-700) mini-genie. But for some reason, no matter what I try I cannot get the remote to control the directv functionality. It works fine for the TV but it's almost like the CEC (Anynet+) isn't working but it is enabled by default in the TV.

Has anyone run into this?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

geewiss said:


> I just purchased a new Samsung Smart TV (UN55KU6300FXZA) and it came with their new smart remote (TM1650A). Upon turning it on it makes you identify your tv provider (for me Directv) and this tv is hooked up to a (C31-700) mini-genie. But for some reason, no matter what I try I cannot get the remote to control the directv functionality. It works fine for the TV but it's almost like the CEC (Anynet+) isn't working but it is enabled by default in the TV.
> 
> Has anyone run into this?


I've never been able to use my Samsung TV's remotes to control the D* STBs either. I've only tried with 24s altho I do have a 44 under the TV. I've tried a 24-100 and a 24-500 and both would not work with the remote. I also bought a "normal" Samsung remote on eBay that works better than the remote that comes with the TVs.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't think the Samsung remote is supposed via CEC. Instead the tv comes with an IR repeater to send signals to the DirecTV equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I don't think the Samsung remote is supposed via CEC. Instead the tv comes with an IR repeater to send signals to the DirecTV equipment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still doesn't work on any of the 24s I've tried. Not a big deal, I like the D* remotes.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> Still doesn't work on any of the 24s I've tried. Not a big deal, I like the D* remotes.
> 
> Rich


I tried it on a few customers homes. It works but I much rather prefer the DirecTV remote since it has the dedicated buttons for the DirecTV receivers

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I tried it on a few customers homes. It works but I much rather prefer the DirecTV remote since it has the dedicated buttons for the DirecTV receivers
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Did you try it using 24s or a Genie?

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> Did you try it using 24s or a Genie?
> 
> Rich


It does not matter as all of the DirecTV receivers have the same IR code set.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I have the 2015 Samsung smart remote. At first I programmed it to control the Genie. I was very disappointed. No List, Menu, Guide buttons etc.
I stopped using it to control the Genie and in fact turned off CEC control too.

If I turn on the TV wanting only the Netflix or Amazon app, it would turn on the Genie. Not a big deal but it just added confusion.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> It does not matter as all of the DirecTV receivers have the same IR code set.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Hmm. I wonder if the problem I had was because the 24s were set to an RF code?

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> Hmm. I wonder if the problem I had was because the 24s were set to an RF code?
> 
> Rich


 definately, as unlike Genies HDDVRs are either RF or IR but never both at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geewiss (Jun 17, 2004)

Ok, so I've played around with this alittle more. This tv I have is "directv ready" evidently, meaning that a mini genie is not needed. All I had to do was directly hook up the TV to my LAN via a RJ45 (wireless does not work) and then there is a source called directv lv dvr or something like that....maybe RVU? I then totally disconnected the mini genie and I can watch directv and use the samsung new smart remote with all directv controls. It's actually pretty sweet....

The only issue seems to be that I do lose some functionality of the "smart menus". Since I'm using the RVU source, the TV doesn't seem to know the recommended shows and the now playing options. Along with the home and recorded shows smart buttons.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> definately, as unlike Genies HDDVRs are either RF or IR but never both at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, now that I've given it some though it seems like I should have paid more attention to what I was doing. Doesn't matter, I'm perfectly content with the D* remotes.

Rich


----------

